# Boom



## smoky10 (Mar 23, 2008)

This bowl is made of wood from a princess tree. I sanded it to 600 grit took it off the lathe to put a finish on it and decided to change the lip a little. Well, its changed. [:0]


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man that stinks.Would have been a nice bowl too.Now it has a natural edge so to speak.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

That sucks Tom of course that has never happened to me---well at least not today.[8D]


----------



## laurie sullivan (Mar 23, 2008)

when my father (god rest his soul) use to gamble, he always said never change your numbers till one day he did and lost on $20,000.00. sorry for your loss. what is a princess tree?

Laurie


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh man! Sorry about that, Tom! Been there, done that. And I didn't like it either!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tom, I have several similar bowls if you want a set!   Damn shame, it was a nice bowl.

Laurie, the princess tree is also called  the Royal Paulownia.  IIRC, former President Carter made a piece of furniture from Paulownia.  It is orignally from China.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 23, 2008)

It was a beautiful bowl.  Hate to waste it....turn it shorter and put a rim in it.


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 23, 2008)

Laurie what Cav said is true and it is also called the Empress tree. In the fall it looks like it has bunches of purple grapes hanging on it.
Cav I have a barrel full of bowls like that but thanks for the offer, 
 Mark I may try that but I believe I would just have a saucer then.[)]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 23, 2008)

I would sand down the edges with a dremel and call it a custom piece of art. Can't hurt to try and save it since it looks good other than the little cracked parts.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 24, 2008)

Been there, done that.  Mine worst one was a large walnut bowl.  What made it so bad was my daughter was in the room and a piece hit here in the head.  I smashed my hand as well, but having that piece hit my daughter is what really hurt me.  I still find pieces aroung my shop.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

OUCH!    I thought I was the only one to try one more cut...[:I]


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 25, 2008)

I'ma hafta make a note that a hammer is NOT a turning tool. []

Just for the record, would you care to explain what happened so I can avoid it (er, try)? I've not made very many bowls yet, but I'm gearing up to, and all the instructional videos I bought don't have anything like that happening. Those guys make it all look so easy, and thank goodness for editing, I guess.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> a hammer is NOT a turning tool



When did THAT change take place? [8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess maybe if you grind it with the right angles...watch those kickbacks though, huh? []


----------



## MikeInMo (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like a future candy dish to me.


----------



## redfishsc (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> I would sand down the edges with a dremel and call it a custom piece of art. Can't hurt to try and save it since it looks good other than the little cracked parts.



My thoughts exactly. I'd even exaggerate the cracks and take one or two of them almost all the way to the bottom. Just sand them rounded, but uneven, as if it floated around like driftwood. A ton of linseed oil to darken it, and some paste wax after a weeklong cure, and that will be a winner!


----------



## DocStram (Mar 29, 2008)

Hope you had a face shield on.


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 30, 2008)

Its been turned down from a bowl to a saucer already. It went from a large bowl to a coffee cup saucer at 1 1/2" X 7".
 Doc I did have my face shield on and I'm glad I did, chunks bounced off it, big chunks and they would have hurt if I wasn't protected.


----------

